# any success with OE at 45



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi, i`ve used fertility friends on my x2 fresh ivf and x1 medicated FET, anyway had x1 ds from FET after my first ivf at 43. roll on 2 years after x1 failed ivf last may i`m now going to try x1 last attemp at ivf with my own eggs. i wanted to hear if anyone achieved success has the statistics are really poor for my age (45 years young lol). although the stats for me to concieve at 42 and give birth at 43 were awful aswell. starting at end of may, any advice would be appreciated. many thanx mary xxxxxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I only know of one lady who got her OE ivf bfp at 46 and I know personally someone who got pregnant naturally at 45 and another at 44. Have a look at the success stories thread on this board, there may be a few on there. But ultimately,you have to have faith in yourself and just go for it if that's what you want to do. I certainly haven't given up yet (though the wallet has!!!)


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

There were two ladies who gave birth last year at 44 and 45 with OE. They went to serum clinic in Athens x


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi magz1 ,

I think it depends on your stats (FSH, E, LH, AMH). If you have them, i can give my opinion but it seems like you are a fertile woman so do not give up.
I am 42 yo with DOR ... so at 45, i am sure that my ovaries will have nothing to grow.
Last cycle, my ovaries were shut down ... nothing was growing when stimming so i stop all my treatments....

Good luck,

Sonia


----------



## Sonia290 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, i am confused  :
Why you said that "you`ve used fertility friends on your x2 fresh ivf and x1 medicated FET" ..
is FERTILITY FRIENDS a supplement ? 
Sonia


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

I may be in a similar position. I conceived naturally aged 43 and was almost 44 when my 10month old DD was born.  I had meant to start TTC straight away, but had lots of pain (for many months) following childbirth.  I want to try IVF but am fast approaching 45.  I know the Lister will treat with own eggs after 45, and Serum in Greece, but anywhere else?  I'd love to know which IVF clinic you are using?


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

i hope i will have a success story for you in 9 months time! Just stimming now with my 44 and half year old eggies! I wll follow this topi with interest. dont give up hope yet. Good luck!


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

Beside the beach, I just completed cycle with crgw, they are based cardiff South Wales. Good luck hope u achieve your dream
Summer123, hopefully u will get a positive result, sadly my cycle was a bfn. But all x5 of my eggs got to blast put x3 top grade blasts back but Wasn't meant to be. The other x2 weren't good enough to freeze. I don't think I'll do another round but the way I looked at it someone has to be the 1-2% so why should it not be me or you. Good luck and I'll watch out for your bfp and healthy nine months pregnancy
Magz xxxxxx


----------



## Buddyfeester (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there,

I had my first icsi cycle in Jan this year,  I got a bfp and got to 8 weeks before scan l miscarried, I turned 44 in April so it shows you can get a bfp... to my surprise my consultant was happy to let me try again with own eggs, so I'm giving it another shot starting this month...good luck hope it works out for us!


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Magz1 thank you for your kind wishes. Im sorry a bout your negitive. You got really good results from cycle. I only got 2 eggs. Will you try again? Youve a great chance with blasts. Im very cautiously   as i got a faint posifive but am holding my breath offical test date is monday. Then more worry. ... But whatever will be will be . I wont give up get. All thé best with whatever you decide with next cycle


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I cycled with a member here called HMB at Serum Athens in sept 2012 and she has a baby girl from her OE cycle x


----------

